# Catawba State Park Fishing Pier



## Orlando Wilson

Looking for some places to bank fish by the lake. I was wondering if anyone fishes this spot regularly with any success. I was up there earlier this summer but only had about 30 minutes to fish at sunset with only a tube jig and caught one dink smallmouth. Ideally I would love to catch some bass. What else could I go after. Catfish? Honestly any help would be great.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

I've seen perch and small steelhead caught off that pier, but I don't think it's much of a bass spot. you'd be better off fishing the riprap along shore somewhere out there if you can find a litttle deeper shoreline water . try Mazuric's access. Lakeside pier is a lot deeper for cats and perch. might be a few smallies around that one.


----------



## AtticaFish

You can catch some nice size white bass standing from the pier and casting out over the rock-beach area using orig. rapala's and husky jerks or in-line spinners.

One time i was up there after dark and watched 2 guys set up in the corner of the "L" shaped cut of the pier catch _*very*_ nice size smallmouth - one after another!!! they were using slip bobbers with soft craws... kept all they caught till they had their limit then left. never tried it, but they had a system down.


----------



## yonderfishin

Ive never been there but after this summer I am a fan of fishing erie piers. Ive been going over to Huron pier when I can and I have a blast catching perch. The one you are talking about is one Im gonna have to try when I get a chance.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Mazurik access after dark holds some serious crappie. I used a float about 2 feet down and crushed a bunch of 1 to 2 pounders earlier in the year.


----------



## Bubba's Toy

My son caught a Pike there yesterday! LOL Who knew!!!


----------



## jb1136

nice fish! what did he catch it on?


----------



## CoolWater

I prefer this location Spring and Fall... but even summer can yield some surprises - obviously like the pike above (Gratz!). I've caught decent numbers of SM and LM Bass in the heat of the summer there too - both soft crawls and at times surprisingly, minnows. Besides a longnose gar, my most interesting catch there was calling the county wildlife officer who busted two guys for keeping undersize bass.


----------



## Wally Diver

how do you get to lakeside pier


----------



## CoolWater

Just stay on route 163 like you are heading to the Marblehead Lighthouse. You'll see a sign and you will turn left off of 163. A lot of restrictions, you have to pay to bring your car into Lakeside. There are some public parking lots outside if you are willing to walk a bit. Once in lakeside you can't really miss it - just ask where the park is or pier -... you'll head right to it. Sometimes the parking enforcement isn't that bad - depends on everything from day of the week to season of the year.

No alcohol, nothing disruptive at all as far as noise... actually is a peaceful place. O yea, and Sloopy's pizza is killer!


----------



## Bubba's Toy

He caught it on a minnow, right off the side of the pier. He wanted to fish the Maumee river for Pike. I told him it really wasn't the time of year to do that, so we headed to Catawba. He was throwing his arsenal of lures out there, decided to put a minnow on and the first time he came up with the pike. I was shocked! He has the best fishermans luck somedays! lol 

All in all, we caught 8 different types of fish while we were there thursday!


----------



## ress

Nice Fish!!!!!!


----------



## icehuntR

Nice fish  & tasty too. Good job young angler !


----------



## bassmaniac

Nice one! Right place right time. Saw a big steelie come out of there last fall. My favorite Erie pier.


----------



## daddypinski

any1 been there this week an wat did u catch


----------



## guppygill

Here is what I have caught off Catawba Pier:

1. perch
2. Gills
3. Sheepshead 
3. White bass
4. White perch
5. Steelhead
6. Walleye
7. Catfish
8. Smallmouth 
9. Largemouth
10. Gobies
11. One snake
12. Five fishing rods
13. Seagull
14. One jet skier


----------



## Kenlow1

The only thing you haven't caught is someones net. Haha


----------



## bigbass201

You can catch a little bit of everything down there at the pier and it's all timing when your fishing it. Good luck.


----------

